# The Knitting Pretty Method



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Knitting Pretty Method and how long it's taken you to get the hang of it. Thanks and happy knitting!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I have not heard of it.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I've not heard of it.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Hello. I had not heard of this method before you posted about it today. I found a link to a YouTube video about the method in case anyone is interested. I would also be interested to hear from anyone who may have given the method a try. Hopefully the link below works. If not, Google The Knitting Pretty Method. Thanks!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a You Tube video of it. It is not new, I have seen videos of people using this style in the past so I don't think she invented it. Try it, you might like it, or not.


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Knitting Pretty Method and how long it's taken you to get the hang of it. Thanks and happy knitting!


I, also have never heard of the" knitting pretty method", but I've been using it since I was 6... I'm 79!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Just watched the video and I guess I've always been knitting pretty!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> There is a You Tube video of it. It is not new, I have seen videos of people using this style in the past so I don't think she invented it. Try it, you might like it, or not.


Your right my Nana taught me to knit like this 40 odd years ago, not new at all.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Right hand continental :!: 

I do an even easier continental with my left hand since I hold my working yarn as if tatting (like all good girls did when they first learned eons ago). My working yarn is unlike hers in that it can be held so the needle tip can go either front or back and that is why my purl is even more "prettier" than hers.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like how we 'flickers' knit. Although I have changed how I hold my right hand through the years.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Guess we should have put out a DVD I have always knit this way


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> Guess we should have put out a DVD I have always knit this way


Me too!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

SavvyCrafter said:


> Hello. I had not heard of this method before you posted about it today. I found a link to a YouTube video about the method in case anyone is interested. I would also be interested to hear from anyone who may have given the method a try. Hopefully the link below works. If not, Google The Knitting Pretty Method. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weemansmum (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok, I do this and always have done. Unless it's fairisle and then I have a different coloured yarn in each hand. I thought we all did the same! If this is called 'continental' what are other methods called? I'd like to look on youtube for some videos.


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Good lord, what a load of blah!!! She does go on a bit, I was taught to knit this way 40 years ago, both my Mum and Grandmothers knitted this way so add on their ages and it definitely not new.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

peony said:


> Just watched the video and I guess I've always been knitting pretty!


Me, too! That was the way I was taught 60 years ago!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Knitting Pretty Method and how long it's taken you to get the hang of it. Thanks and happy knitting!


Wow! that is too way expensive for just the few things in the kit. I have been knitting this way ever since I started to learn. My mother taught me this method when I was about 7 or 8, so you can imagine how long this has been going on for!! The only thing in the kit is the yarn that may be expensive or the video that she created but the rest of the little items you can get real cheap.

Sorry to disappoint anyone who thinks this is new. Check youtube and you will learn a lot of different methods of knitting for free!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know how she stays in business - that is not a special way of knitting, it is what I've been doing for over 60 years.

from the way she talks you would think she invented it.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Her method is nothing new. Several ladies in my knitting group knit that way, and so did Margaret Rutherford in the Miss Marple movies back in the 1960s.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Self taught, left handed and I've knitted this way since I started (too many years ago to count). It's supposed to make you knit faster - I wonder how slow I would be if I didn't knit this way :?:


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't know how she stays in business - that is not a special way of knitting, it is what I've been doing for over 60 years.
> 
> from the way she talks you would think she invented it.


She says she is the developer of this method - she must be as old as methusalah. What planet is she from.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

applegranny said:


> She says she is the developer of this method - she must be as old as methusalah. What planet is she from.


she is just a step ahead of the rest of us....she's making money on this


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

applegranny said:


> She says she is the developer of this method - she must be as old as methusalah. What planet is she from?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: All she is the developer of is the fatuous way of speaking and her DVDs. If she's making money at it, we know there are lots of folks buying her load of crock!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?


Yes, I hold my circulars in exactly the same way. This is the way I learned to knit from my mother & grandmother - nothing new!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: All she is the developer of is the fatuous way of speaking and her DVDs. If she's making money at it, we know there are lots of folks buying her load of crock!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Leon (Oct 7, 2012)

Yikes! That's a lot of money for just knitting English underhanded.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Have not heard of that. :?: :?:


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

How do the rest of you knit? This knitting pretty method is how I have always knitted. didn't know ther was nay other way apat from continental. this site is constant learning! There is always soemthing else that I don't know.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

This is exactly how I knit also. It is very easy and I can't see any advantage to knitting continental, except for two handed knitting in Fair Isle or stranded knitting.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


AGREE quite condescending :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

My Mom knit that way and it was just called knitting! She started knitting at age 4 or 5 back in 1916.


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

Mum knits and my Gran knitted this way.

Nothing new there then.


----------



## Gerry65 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well there you go here I was thinking I had knitted normally as my nana taught me 69 years ago -it's nothing new


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Well I'll be gumswizzled! I knit pretty ..... Pretty much because I pretty well don't know any other way. 

If she invented it, then she must be as old as Methuselah. There is indeed nothing new under the sun.

All together now: " I feel pretty, oh so pretty ......" :-D


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

I guess I have been 'knitting pretty' for the last 62 years and didn't know it. Just goes to show you, you learn something new every day. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## helenterrell (Dec 31, 2013)

I have been knitting like this all my life, Its the way my mum taught me all those years ago. I didn't realise it had a style name how posh!!lol


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Isnt it funny I had never heard of this method, but when I looked it up on google, that is the way my brother taught me to knit 51 years ago. I never knew it was called that.

Di


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My left hand does what hers does - and I hold the yarn with my right thumb and index finger to throw.

As for speed -- that has never been a criteria for my knitting or crocheting.

Anyone who is into speed knitting or crocheting will find their own method for doing so - ala Lily Chin, world record holder at some point.

But she makes her living crocheting and knitting - she doesn't have time to spend leisurely hours, days, weeks, months, years -- I do.

She is also a really sweet lady who told me in person a few times to 'Swatch!' LOL Maybe I will - if I do sweaters. Blankets and Scarves are forgiving, IMNSHO. ;-)


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Creator? my goodness! I knit this way - no wonder the comments on you tube are disabled.... she must know she's talking twaddle.... but hats off to her for making money from it. I wouldn't have the nerve


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

It's been 2 years now since I started teaching myself to knit. I have been doing this the last few months, must have seen someone doing it on a video somewhere. I used to move my whole hand back and forth (is this called throwing?) I like this much better, it is faster and I have become pretty smooth at switching from knit to purl as in a moss stitch.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

I think it is dishonest to have claimed to have created this style of knitting. This is the way I was taught in Australia 55 years ago.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What has she found that is new? Unbelievable .my gran who was knitting in the 20's used this method .


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Am I missing something, or is that just the way I knit, called "throwing." How would it work with circulars, and must you be sitting at a table to hold the left-hand needle upright? And the "special tools" can be had in Michael's or Joann's for 40% off any day of the week. I guess I just lack vision, but shame on the knitting channel for promoting this infomercial.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

It does look interesting to those of us who have not seen it before. I suppose to purl you just go in front and perform the same movement. I wonder how you hold the fabric of a whole sweater in the right hand.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

SavvyCrafter said:


> Hello. I had not heard of this method before you posted about it today. I found a link to a YouTube video about the method in case anyone is interested. I would also be interested to hear from anyone who may have given the method a try. Hopefully the link below works. If not, Google The Knitting Pretty Method. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mas.60 (Mar 16, 2012)

Some people make u laugh don't they - I have been knitting like that for around 60 yrs - my mother taught me that method - her mother taught her - so there u go - just gotta luv em !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess I have always used this method. I call it just laying the yarn over so that you aren't pulling or tugging in any way. As my finger got arthritis I now just use the middle finger instead of the index. Same method, smooth knitting always. If anyone really has a problem with a smooth flow of the fingers, they may like this lady's method.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?


I was taught this way, nearly 80 years ago! And yes, you slide your stitches along the right hand needle and put your thumb under the stitches, no problem.

Edna C


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> Guess we should have put out a DVD I have always knit this way


I have always knit this way as well.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

My Mum, both my grandmothers and aunts all knitted this way - so this method has been known for about 130 years in our family alone! As indeed it must have been all over the world judging by all the posts.

I can't hold the right needle like that ... I hold it from over the top which caused our family knitters to groan as it looked so awkward. However, what works for you works for you. And I'm in no rush. (perhaps I've started the "new" way!!)

Thank you everyone for your notes and comments - I've learned a great deal. have a great day.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I was taught to knit like this and have done so ever since -however, I am having problems with pain in my left arm and hand, so it doesn't make you immune from this.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW a new type of info-mercial, You fast forward to the end because of her voice - lol


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Well I'll be gumswizzled! I knit pretty ..... Pretty much because I pretty well don't know any other way.
> 
> If she invented it, then she must be as old as Methuselah. There is indeed nothing new under the sun.
> 
> All together now: " I feel pretty, oh so pretty ......" :-D


"We're all pretty and witty and bright!" :  :-D
Is there any way we can - all together now - email her and say, "You've GOT to be kidding"!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Knitting Pretty Method and how long it's taken you to get the hang of it. Thanks and happy knitting!


This is the way I learned to knit 60 years ago and have never knit any other way. It's true....you can get a nice rhythm going, but I think that's the case in any type of knitting that you do. I've often wondered when I read of people having problems with their hands and fingers while knitting. I can knit for hours and never have an ache or a pain. Maybe there's something to knitting in this style. I am not sure, because I've never knit any other way. When I saw this post I thought I might learn something new.......lol.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm the same as the rest of you - been knitting that way for nearly 60 years, taught by my mother and grandmother who also knitted that way. Someone, can't remember who, told me it is called Irish Cottage style and is a form of lever knitting.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Agree, nothing new, she shouldn't be claiming her method and making money on it


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I agree with you, very annoying!!!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: All she is the developer of is the fatuous way of speaking and her DVDs. If she's making money at it, we know there are lots of folks buying her load of crock!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I too have seen this method before of holding your needle like a pencil. if you knit this method it would probably be faster but its been around for quite awhile.


henhouse2011 said:


> There is a You Tube video of it. It is not new, I have seen videos of people using this style in the past so I don't think she invented it. Try it, you might like it, or not.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Featherstitcher wrote: "I wonder how you hold the fabric of a whole sweater in the right hand."

And Jalsh asked: "So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?"

Considering the number of posts from knitters who use this method, you'd think we might get an answer. How can you hold the right needle like a pencil when there's an entire sweater wrapped around it?


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Have been knitting like this for 50 years.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh well, unfortuntely everyone has a money making gimmick nowadays. My knitting is similiar to this style my aunt taught me 48 years ago.


----------



## Tina5551 (Dec 5, 2013)

NotherNickel said:


> I, also have never heard of the" knitting pretty method", but I've been using it since I was 6... I'm 79!


yep exactly .. hmm no way did she invent this lol .. she's just making money off if it.


----------



## Tina5551 (Dec 5, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I don't know how she stays in business - that is not a special way of knitting, it is what I've been doing for over 60 years.
> 
> from the way she talks you would think she invented it.


she actually does say she invented it lol


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

This is not continental, it's just a version of English, holding the needles slightly different. Also, I think it would be hard to hold the needle in the right hand like that if you have several inches of knitting done, and a larger number of stitches on the needle, wouldn't the fabric already knitted get in the way of the thumb on the right hand?


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> I think it would be hard to hold the needle in the right hand like that if you have several inches of knitting done, and a larger number of stitches on the needle, wouldn't the fabric already knitted get in the way of the thumb on the right hand?


See my post at top of page.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

peanutpatty said:


> "We're all pretty and witty and bright!" :  :-D
> Is there any way we can - all together now - email her and say, "You've GOT to be kidding"!


If only ...... They have even disabled the ability to comment on this utterly foolish video 
:hunf:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

My Mum knitted that way, she would have been in her early 80's if she had not passed.

I could never get the hang of it. I am a thrower, I believe its called.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just watched video. What a rip off. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Moe C said:


> Featherstitcher wrote: "I wonder how you hold the fabric of a whole sweater in the right hand."
> 
> And Jalsh asked: "So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?"
> 
> Considering the number of posts from knitters who use this method, you'd think we might get an answer. How can you hold the right needle like a pencil when there's an entire sweater wrapped around it?


I can't really answer, because I've never analyzed this as I've knitted. The project just sits in my lap. Maybe someone can explain it, but I've always knit this way and everything just flows and evolves........lol


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

What a bunch of hooey! Expensive hooey!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Just gone on the knitters review forum from 2006 and this method was being talked about then.
Also via the knitting channel as previously mentioned. 
Some comments on Facebook but I didn't get far because I'm not on Facebook.
worth a look if you wish to make comments.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

me three !


Edwardian said:


> Me too!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Go to any art museum. Go to the section with paintings from the 1700 and 1800's . You will see paintings of people knitting with this method. 
Selling the technique on a DVD? As P.T. Barnum said....


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Moe C said:


> Featherstitcher wrote: "I wonder how you hold the fabric of a whole sweater in the right hand."
> 
> And Jalsh asked: "So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?"
> 
> Considering the number of posts from knitters who use this method, you'd think we might get an answer. How can you hold the right needle like a pencil when there's an entire sweater wrapped around it?


You can change your grip to overhand on the needle, and use the same sequence of needle and yarn movements. As some folks have noted, with this modified hold, the technique is called 'flicking.' You can see it in use by Staci at Verypink.com

I've never understood the appeal of the underhand grip, and I think in 'Stitch n Bitch', the authors guess that it was thought to be more 'lady-like.'

This is the first time I've seen it called 'Right Hand Continental.' It appears too different to justify that name.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I'll be okay .....I went into insulin shock while watching her....just give me a minute..........


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?


That's what I was thinking. It's not going to work.


----------



## VermontChef (Dec 31, 2013)

Kitchenergal said:


> I can't really answer, because I've never analyzed this as I've knitted. The project just sits in my lap. Maybe someone can explain it, but I've always knit this way and everything just flows and evolves........lol


I too have heard and seen the method of holding the right needle like a pencil to relieve stress but I can't for the life of me picture this... SO if someone could post a picture of them holding their needles this way midway through a project and midway through a row just so that I and others can visualize it that would be so helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I knit this way too.......for almost 60 years.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I still think continental knitting is even faster than that. The way I knit there is even less movement than the way she does it. I am a very fast knitter.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

That's the way I was taught in England, many years ago. Just started knitting again about 6 months ago, and I knitted like that "automatically".


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

My mother held her yarn as she would a pencil. However, I found that method hard from when she taught me - I was 7 - and held the RH needle 'underhand' and still do.

I DON'T think Jill is teaching a new method and only saying that to bring attention to her DVD and a bag full of yarn, which she is SELLING.

I'd like to speed up my knitting but I'm not interested in her method.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

NotherNickel said:


> I, also have never heard of the" knitting pretty method", but I've been using it since I was 6... I'm 79!


Yep, so have I ......but I'm only 76 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

didn`t know that that is how it is named but my mom taught me that over 50 yrs ago and that is how I knit. people have often told me that I knit quickly. but my mom was quicker


----------



## Tashawnisue (Dec 6, 2013)

I have seen this before, but had no name for it. I think, as is the norm in education techniques, they just put a different name on something and try to tell you it is a new technique. I have never used it, but have always intended to try it. I was wondering---is it is awkward to hold the right needle like that if your project is large---such as a blanket?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

ulrika said:


> I still think continental knitting is even faster than that. The way I knit there is even less movement than the way she does it. I am a very fast knitter.


I knit Continental, also and I think I knit faster although I don't think she was trying for speed. I just can't imagine "knitting pretty" on a large item.

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 4 years old. I'll be 80 next month (I swear I don't know how that happened!). Grandma called it "the old German way" and I didn't know until I found KP that it is actually called Continental. She was sorry she couldn't show me "the other way" (throwing), she thought it was more "lady-like". Knitting is still my favorite thing to do. When Grandma taught me how to knit she gave me the best gift I ever received!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't call this continental at all... but I see where it is similar because she never drops her yarn... I have this bookmarked. I want to do color work whether its fair Isle or Intersia I want to learn it all but working with 2 or more colors is a challenge  Thanks for the link.. I look forward to playing around with this...

I have not seen this before.. so maybe it depends on what part of the world the person teaching is from or their ancestors are from and in todays world we are all international thanks to the internet!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

I knit like that but never knew it had a name. My LYS owner gave classes (50 years ago) and this method is what she taught.


----------



## Kymbo (Aug 3, 2012)

My nana taught me this way since I was 6 years old. The knitting books in ausyralia teach this method. How can she say she invented it lol??


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Kitchenergal said:


> I can't really answer, because I've never analyzed this as I've knitted. The project just sits in my lap. Maybe someone can explain it, but I've always knit this way and everything just flows and evolves........lol


ditto,


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Crock of BS in my opinion--just a slick marketing ploy for what many knitters already do. I have seen people on line knitting with this closely held style. Watch KnitPink and how fast she goes. Many others, too. And what about Continental knitters? 

Liat Gat does some free videos on picking up speed with both knitting styles.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

VermontChef said:


> I too have heard and seen the method of holding the right needle like a pencil to relieve stress but I can't for the life of me picture this... SO if someone could post a picture of them holding their needles this way midway through a project and midway through a row just so that I and others can visualize it that would be so helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


Midway through you would have half on the left needle and half on the right needle. It's really no different than any other way of knitting. The wool (or project) still gets transferred from one needle to the other. As I'm working, the project gets transferred to my right needle from my left needle and I'm just sliding my thumb along under that needle and therefore the project. Don't know if this helps, but it's the only way I can explain it.......unless you're asking something that I'm missing. Feel free to correct me if I'm misunderstanding. I won't be offended.......Sandy


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Gosh she looks well for her age.! If she invented this method of knitting she must be in her late 80's, the same as an aunt of mine. This is the way my aunt knitted and taught her daughter's the same way.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I find that holding the right needle like a pencil works well for flickers like me when there aren't many stiches on the needle. I especially like this method for double pointed needles -- I make a lot of socks. On larger things, I'll start the row that way and switch to holding the right needle from the top when that becomes more comfortable. I'm a "flicker" and I have rather big handa -- especially, long fingers. I think the size of one's hands probably makes a lot of difference in how she/he holds the yarn and needles. There's no right or wrong way -- whatever works is OK.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

VermontChef said:


> I too have heard and seen the method of holding the right needle like a pencil to relieve stress but I can't for the life of me picture this... SO if someone could post a picture of them holding their needles this way midway through a project and midway through a row just so that I and others can visualize it that would be so helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


Further.....I should add........the needle is not actually gripped like a pencil. The needle sort of rests in between the thumb and the first finger. I don't grip my needle like a pencil, but it's somewhat held in the way that a pencil would be. I think if you were to go back and look at the video (if you can stand to do that) you will see that she's not gripping it tight like a pencil. It's a loose grip.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Then you missed the sales pitch, which is what it was all about. I just kept moving up, so I didn't have to hear her voice, until I saw what she was selling. Nothing new. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I to have been knitting this way, its the only way I know how to knit, never knew there was a name attached to it,and I have been knitting for 50 years, my mother who is 82 also knits this way. Even if I am using circular needles for blankets or afghans, I still use the same method,


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm 80 years old, mom taught me to knit at age 5 using this method, this young woman did not invent it.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Learned this from my Dad almost 70 years ago !!!


----------



## Gurt (Feb 26, 2012)

couldn't believe my computer when I saw this. I am 79 and have been knitting like this since the age of 6 during WW2 when I used to knit socks for the service men. I actually learned to knit on four needles. Pretty method indeed, what a surprise!!


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

the only thing I thought was good was the Row counter, never seen one like that before.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Gerripho said--"I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. "

Me, too! Could not watch for very long!


----------



## elainesak (Oct 23, 2011)

Seriously? She's selling this kit? Is anyone buying it?
Yarn without labels? Finest merino, velvety bamboo, pillow of my hand...It almost looks like a parody. Could it be?


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I watched the YouTube video. What a sales gimmick! Keep knitting the way you have been. Anyway, who is in a hurry? The joy is in the creating.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, I watched the video and it appears to be just the way one holds the right-hand needle. My mom used this method, but I found it awkward so I don't


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I switched over to continental style several yrs. back coz knitting for a while really hurt my hands. I'm a much happier knitter now. It's a more comfortable style and faster and purling is not as hard either. But I can see the way she holds her right needle would take all the stress off of your hands and wrists.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

As others have commented, nothing "new" about this method--just a variation of English style. She is however correct in calling it an efficient method. It is faster and more efficient than dropping the needle and moving you whole arm and shoulder to wrap the yarn as some English knitters do.

If you notice how Johnnie Vasquez at NewStitchADay and Stacy at VeryPink both knit you will see another variation of this method. Stacy calls it flicking and you can see it here: (at at no charge)








Jalsh said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Knitting Pretty Method and how long it's taken you to get the hang of it. Thanks and happy knitting!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I'll be okay .....I went into insulin shock while watching her....just give me a minute..........


Thanks for the laugh.



Poor Purl said:


> Then you missed the sales pitch, which is what it was all about. I just kept moving up, so I didn't have to hear her voice, until I saw what she was selling. Nothing new. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


You mean it got worse???? It really got worse???? Inconceivable!


----------



## nnbari (Jun 16, 2013)

She is unbearable... it sounds like a spoof on some new miracle face cream, whatever product you can think of. 

The best part is below the ALL COMMENTS section:

"Comments are disabled for this video" No wonder!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> There is a You Tube video of it. It is not new, I have seen videos of people using this style in the past so I don't think she invented it. Try it, you might like it, or not.


My Grannie knit this way and I learned by watching 50years ago. Perhaps she did invent it for herself but it has been around for eons. Only time I feel a stress on hands is a full circular needle. My friend calls it throwing weird!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Other than making some cooing noises, she doesn't do anything differently than I do and some of my friends do. She has a toothy smile and nice hair. Other than that, I'm stumped.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

SavvyCrafter said:


> Hello. I had not heard of this method before you posted about it today. I found a link to a YouTube video about the method in case anyone is interested. I would also be interested to hear from anyone who may have given the method a try. Hopefully the link below works. If not, Google The Knitting Pretty Method. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

People have been knitting like this in Europe and South American for hundreds of years. Am I to understand this lady to say she invented this and has gone so far as to rename the method?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Sure looks like she has gone and invented it all on her lonesome. Imagine that!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> There is a You Tube video of it. It is not new, I have seen videos of people using this style in the past so I don't think she invented it. Try it, you might like it, or not.


I agree. I have seen many women, much older
than her knitting this way. 'Inventor' is not
the correct title.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I've seen this method for decades. There's nothing new about it. Compare her (right-hand throwing) method with the world's fastest knitters.

Left Hand Picker (Continental style):

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=fastest+knitter&qs=n&form=QBVR&pq=fastest+knitter&sc=6-15&sp=-1&sk=#view=detail&mid=1B670F330556A050E8391B670F330556A050E839

Right Hand Thrower (American style, World's 2nd fastest knitter):

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=fastest+knitter&qs=n&form=QBVR&pq=fastest+knitter&sc=6-15&sp=-1&sk=#view=detail&mid=F8868F8111D3A46DC872F8868F8111D3A46DC872

They knit so fast that it's hard to tell if they're throwing or picking! My favorite video is this one. She's so relaxed, doesn't even look at her work, and gives us a confident smile during the video:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=fastest+knitter&go=&qs=bs&form=QBVR#view=detail&mid=E42FB86AA9F8F9DAEB62E42FB86AA9F8F9DAEB62

It looks like she's a thrower (with right hand) in this video, but it's hard to tell due to the speed. Kind of odd, since she's from the Shetland Isles. I think it must be something in the genes.

I'm a not-very-fast-continental-style knitter, but I don't make many mistakes as a result of my slower speed. The important thing isn't the speed, but to enjoy your knitting experience in whatever method works best for you. If it's the "pretty" method, go for it.


----------



## roelairn (Mar 10, 2014)

As many of our fellow KPers (those who actually knit this way or those who know people who do) have noted, this woman definitely did not 'invent this'. I actually have a free Craftsy Class about short rows by Carol Feller, who is from Ireland who knits this way. She have been knitting most of her life and has always knitted this way. Probably it appears new and novel to some of us American's because we are usually throwers or we knit continental. Was totally put off by this add, for way less than $50+ we could buy the needles & yarns (at least I know I could) and could then learn the method for free from either the internet or one of our KP friends. Don't waste your $$$ :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: ;-) :!:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I have several friends who knit something like this. I don't think they knit any faster than I. I'm a thrower/flicker whatever it's called.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Knitting Pretty Method and how long it's taken you to get the hang of it. Thanks and happy knitting!


Just checked the video....looks like more work than my combined continental. 
Jane


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Years ago I learned to knit at a knit shop. I was taught by an older lady and this was her method. Never knew it had a name but it's just the only way I've known. Speed is not important to me.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Edwardian said:


> Me too!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

didn't know it was special, this is how I always knitted


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

It is hard to see clearly but it looks as if all of these ladies are stabilizing the right hand needle under their right arm. I don't think it matters which hand moves the yarn, but whether or not you are doing so in an efficient manner. The fact that there have been both continental and English style knitters contending for the fastest knitter title would confirm that.



kimmyz said:


> I've seen this method for decades. There's nothing new about it. Compare her (right-hand throwing) method with the world's fastest knitters.
> 
> Left Hand Picker (Continental style):
> 
> ...


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I've seen this style of knitting in old English movies from the 40s. It isn't something new. It just looks like a way to sell knitting accessories and a video but I could be wrong.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Sure looks like she has gone and invented it all on her lonesome. Imagine that!


Yes...and she is planning on selling you a pair of needles and a cheap bag plus some yarn for $55. no less. Golly gee. 
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mlsolcz said:


> I've seen this style of knitting in old English movies from the 40s. It isn't something new. It just looks like a way to sell knitting accessories and a video but I could be wrong.


Agree completely.
Jane


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

They knit like that in other English movies also. I guess the method doesn't have a copyright so she make make out as if it is her idea. She doesn't say that but implies it.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> Guess we should have put out a DVD I have always knit this way


Yes...and charge a hefty price too. 
Jane :lol: :lol:


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Never heard the term gumswizzled before. Love it and am going to use it from now on.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

JTM said:


> Yes...and she is planning on selling you a pair of needles and a cheap bag plus some yarn for $55. no less. Golly gee.
> Jane


Bingo! :lol:


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I noticed the comments section disabled and figured they must have been pretty negative.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Boy you got that right. Besides that, it is all about selling her product. I knit English, and this is knitting English. Who is she kidding??


Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

That's the way I knit!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought maybe she was going to say put on your makeup and a nice frock before knitting. THAT would be knitting pretty.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Glad to see you all agree, however where are the other posters that complain about their hands/arms/shoulders/necks hurting all the time?

I would like to hear how they knit so we could maybe suggest they try a "new" or different way of doing knitting. That to me is the Beauty Method of this forum.

The "pencil" holding issue comes up in crochet a lot. When you see how some honk on their hook and contort their wrists/arms; then complain they can only work for brief periods of time on large projects.

I've always said whatever it takes for you to get the job done, but like hammering if it done repetitively for hours on end the force will affect your hands, wrist, arms, shoulders, neck and back eventually.

Even funnier are the posters who have issue with patent/copy right--this being a prime example. You Did Not Invent/Develop Anything "New" and are just making profit off others--like the people who patent possible internet phrases.



snughollow said:


> I guess I have always used this method. I call it just laying the yarn over so that you aren't pulling or tugging in any way. As my finger got arthritis I now just use the middle finger instead of the index. Same method, smooth knitting always. If anyone really has a problem with a smooth flow of the fingers, they may like this lady's method.


Since I didn't learn to knit from my English Toss style mother and ended up first learning to tat, I hold my working yarn the same way with my middle finger being the up take and my thumb/index finger controlling my left needle. I still consider it to be continental but using the wrong finger (flipping the bird generation). I feel comfortable and can work fast on continuous repetitive stitch rows. I find I don't always like the resulting fabric because it looks like it was machine rather than hand produced. Maybe I should make a DVD demonstrating the Quickest Ugliest Method


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

My Mom taught me to knit this way 70 yrs. ago. I'm 74 now.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Didn't know I was "knitting pretty" but that is the way I've always held my yarn and "flicked" it over the needle. Taught by my grandmother when I was very young (83 now). And like weemansmum, I use two hands for fair isle work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Quincy's Mom said:


> That's what I was thinking. It's not going to work.


It works fine. The bulk of the project sits on your lap and the right needle only sitd lightly in the v of your thumb and index finger. I knit everything this way, from the smallest baby garments to aran sweaters, shawls and blankets. There doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I thought maybe she was going to say put on your makeup and a nice frock before knitting. THAT would be knitting pretty.


 :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Woolywarmer said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

linda09 said:


> It works fine. The bulk of the project sits on your lap and the right needle only sitd lightly in the v of your thumb and index finger. I knit everything this way, from the smallest baby garments to aran sweaters, shawls and blankets. There doesn't seem to be a problem.


I do exactly the same

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I'm one of those "other" posters. My hands crap after two rounds and I have to stop and rest them. I repeat, this is English knitting and that's what I do. This knitting pretty is not going to change anything.


disgo said:


> Glad to see you all agree, however where are the other posters that complain about their hands/arms/shoulders/necks hurting all the time?
> 
> I would like to hear how they knit so we could maybe suggest they try a "new" or different way of doing knitting. That to me is the Beauty Method of this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Seems like a commercial to me :-(


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

You think the least she should have done is show a purl! That s what conning is all about! You ladies are too smart and too experienced to fall for it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My late Mum used this method, and she died 19 years ago. All without knowing that she had invented something! No, it has been around for ages, surely.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Woolywarmer said:


> I'm one of those "other" posters. My hands crap after two rounds and I have to stop and rest them. I repeat, this is English knitting and that's what I do. This knitting pretty is not going to change anything.


Finally :!: An honest person :thumbup: I think that is why the demonstrator/supposed creator was so irritating to many--too smarmmy :thumbdown:

Is there any way you can think of to help people like you with the same problem?

I know my pencil holding hooks/needles have saved me from a lot of carpal tunnel issues since having to do projects quickly when I was in the couture business.

However, I've known people to torture their hooks/needles without so much as a twinge of aches or pains.

I've seen the fingerless gloves etc. that some are making a profit from but would like to help people like you do without all that if possible and have them enjoy working a longer period of time and be able to complete more projects.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated since there are many more with the same issue :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> Seems like a commercial to me :-(


Welcome, jeanne63, to Knitting Paradise! 
You're right of course. It's nothing but an infomercial and not a very well done one either. The sad part is that she's probably making money from it. 



Gerripho said:


> You mean it got worse???? It really got worse???? Inconceivable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It works fine. The bulk of the project sits on your lap and the right needle only sits lightly in the v of your thumb and index finger


This is easy enough to picture and is shown in the video. But what about having a mass of work on the right needle? The right hand is going to be holding the needle through material, right? That seems very sluggish.


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

I knit English, like my mom taught me. I watched her make her little square, and was waiting to see how she handled a bigger item like a sweater, baby blanket or queen sized afghan, and she went into selling mode. Not worth the price and I really did not learn what is was looking for, knitting her way on a large item. Can any of you who knit that way enlighten me.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> As others have commented, nothing "new" about this method--just a variation of English style. She is however correct in calling it an efficient method. It is faster and more efficient than dropping the needle and moving you whole arm and shoulder to wrap the yarn as some English knitters do.
> 
> If you notice how Johnnie Vasquez at NewStitchADay and Stacy at VeryPink both knit you will see another variation of this method. Stacy calls it flicking and you can see it here: (at at no charge)
> 
> Previously I tried to do the flicking method and failed at first try. Now, however, I'm adept at it and it HAS increased my speed.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Moe C said:


> This is easy enough to picture and is shown in the video. But what about having a mass of work on the right needle? The right hand is going to be holding the needle through material, right? That seems very sluggish.


No, nothing sluggish about it, it just all seems to work out. I think folks have to experience knitting that way to understand it. I've never knit any other way, so I can't comment whether one way is better than another. If I'm knitting Fair Isle then I think that I knit a combination of both styles. I've never really thought about it. I just grab the wool, the needles and away I go.


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree. How do you continue to hold the needle pencil like when you have a large or long project hanging from right needle? 
Any one know?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

In retrospect, I don't hold my needle like a pencil, but in the palm of my hand, but I hold my yarn and move it like she does in her sales pitch.


----------



## Gurt (Feb 26, 2012)

The completed work is not hanging from the needles, it is actually lying in your lap. Weight is never an issue at all.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

disgo said:


> Right hand continental :!:
> 
> I do an even easier continental with my left hand since I hold my working yarn as if tatting (like all good girls did when they first learned eons ago). My working yarn is unlike hers in that it can be held so the needle tip can go either front or back and that is why my purl is even more "prettier" than hers.


Exactly !!! Right handed continental, controlling the yarn with the left hand.


----------



## Western Stepper (Sep 2, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> Guess we should have put out a DVD I have always knit this way


I also have always knitted this way.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> There is a You Tube video of it. It is not new, I have seen videos of people using this style in the past so I don't think she invented it. Try it, you might like it, or not.


Many elderly women in the UK knit with this method, Joan Hicks, who played Miss Marple used this method too. Obviously this person has made up a name for it and is teaching the method. Perhaps it is not so common in the US and Canada. I for one do not think I would pay to learn it. It is after all a way to hold the needles and the beginning of the video shows this quite clearly. All that is really required is practice.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

HildaD said:


> I agree. How do you continue to hold the needle pencil like when you have a large or long project hanging from right needle?
> Any one know?


There's nothing hanging. It all sits in my lap. I guess I knit with my hands fairly low. It's really no different than having it hanging from the left needle.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm gobsmacked by this woman's nerve! This is one of the oldest methods of knitting; my grandma knitted this way and she's been dead since 1939! My mum knitted this way and so do I. We've knitted garments and blankets and had no problem with the larger items. I can't believe she's bold enough to say she invented this method!


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

joand'5 said:


> I'm gobsmacked by this woman's nerve! This is one of the oldest methods of knitting; my grandma knitted this way and she's been dead since 1939! My mum knitted this way and so do I. We've knitted garments and blankets and had no problem with the larger items. I can't believe she's bold enough to say she invented this method!


You go girl. She is selling....lol


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

bootzie said:


> Exactly !!! Right handed continental, controlling the yarn with the left hand.


What I don't understand is the extra "flicking" movement she makes with her right index finger. In my awkward way of continental I never have to flick the yarn around to accommodate its direction (front or back) since that is accomplished by the right needle tip.

jeanne63 wrote:
Seems like a commercial to me 
Welcome, jeanne63, to Knitting Paradise! 
You're right of course. It's nothing but an infomercial and not a very well done one either. The sad part is that she's probably making money from it.

So right Jessica Jean :thumbup: That to me is similar to the LYS owner/staff that charge for help. Like they "own" their experience from taking from others knowledge :thumbdown:

I'm more than aware that is the "new" business model and is how most justify their having to pay out expenses, but that is what business is all about and if they can't take the heat than get out and go to work for someone else and see how their bad attitudes will work then :!: --they soon become "smurfs" as my good friend used to call them--smarmy "yes" people I call them.

Experienced business people find that courtesy is the best business method invented. I'm not saying you have to kiss some customer's back sides either--but let them make that first move and you counter with as much courtesy as you feel is necessary.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, Yes, and she says, and I quote. "I want you to learn this method" paraphrase--I want yourrrr money.... I agree with Jessica-Jean, this is a load of crock!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

weemansmum said:


> Ok, I do this and always have done. Unless it's fairisle and then I have a different coloured yarn in each hand. I thought we all did the same! If this is called 'continental' what are other methods called? I'd like to look on youtube for some videos.


I believe that in Continental style knitting, the working yarn is in the left hand.
There are many styles of knitting, Continental which is already mentioned, English, Portuguese, Scandinavian.....on and on.
Do what you like best and just enjoy.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe I too will jump on this selling old news and call it something silly. How about I "create" a winding pretty and put a ball winder into a bag with a bunch of products I had no hand in designing?


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

So far, I wear compression/therapy gloves, and I have discovered needles in larger mm don't bother me as much. Of course, this severely limits my projects but allows me to continue with my favorite pastime. I have a sweater sitting on circulars and I avoid it because I anticipate the pain. As far as suggestions go, I just deal with it and stop when I can't.


disgo said:


> Finally :!: An honest person :thumbup: I think that is why the demonstrator/supposed creator was so irritating to many--too smarmmy :thumbdown:
> 
> Is there any way you can think of to help people like you with the same problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Maybe I too will jump on this selling old news and call it something silly. How about I "create" a winding pretty and put a ball winder into a bag with a bunch of products I had no hand in designing?


 :thumbup: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> I believe that in Continental style knitting, the working yarn is in the left hand.
> There are many styles of knitting, Continental which is already mentioned, English, Portuguese, Scandinavian.....on and on.
> Do what you like best and just enjoy.


And don't waste your money buying a kit so you can "learn" how to do it her way. She could have used the entire 6.5 minutes of the video showing knit, purl an other stitches and it would have saved everyone the $55. I was irritated about the fact that she advertised it as learning a new method of knitting and spent 2/3 of the video time hawking her product. UGH


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I found it interesting that she states she is the "Creator" of this method, when it is actually an old method that many people use. Also pretty interesting is the fact that the Comments section for this video has been disabled. Wonder if she was getting to many comments about this being an old method, not a "New Creation", Just wondering....


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

SavvyCrafter said:


> Hello. I had not heard of this method before you posted about it today. I found a link to a YouTube video about the method in case anyone is interested. I would also be interested to hear from anyone who may have given the method a try. Hopefully the link below works. If not, Google The Knitting Pretty Method. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Redhatchris said:


> :thumbup: :mrgreen: :lol:


Go for it. I wonder how many you'll reel in!!


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

I will be honest with you, my hands and arms and shoulders do ache but I have arthritus, I do a little bit and leave it for a while. Then go back to it, but I won't be beaten, I enjoy knitting and crochet and embroidery and won't let my aches and pains beat me. I sit up as straight as I can and make sure I am comfortable in what ever I am doing at the time.


----------



## knittingbear (Jul 24, 2011)

This is not a new method. I learned it from my mother 69 years ago.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't know how she stays in business - that is not a special way of knitting, it is what I've been doing for over 60 years.
> 
> from the way she talks you would think she invented it.


Yes, chickkie, I think she actually did say SHE invented it!! What a load of rubbish--my Mum taught my sister and myself to knit that way more than 50 years ago!!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

knittingbear said:


> This is not a new method. I learned it from my mother 69 years ago.


And she probably learned it from her mother, and so on away back, how many generations.
This poor, misguided woman - but she's probably still making money from her"mistake".
Who was it who said, "There's a fool born every minute"?


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmmm, first time seeing this. I'm gonna give it a try. But, the purpose, "to knit faster and get projects done lickety-split" just goes against everything I use knitting for "to relax, to forget the outside world, to do something that brings me peace". It's the "slowness" of my knitting style that does all these things for me: relax, forget, feel peaceful. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## gailronan (Apr 15, 2013)

This method is not new I knit this way all this time. This is the way my mum taught me to knit 50 years ago


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

NotherNickel said:


> I, also have never heard of the" knitting pretty method", but I've been using it since I was 6... I'm 79!


Me, too and I'm 70. That's how my Grandmother taught me.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is how I learned to knit over fifty years ago. I call it English style knitting rather than the continental style where you hold the yarn in the left hand. I have never heard of Knitting Pretty. To me this is just the English style I learned.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I left a message for the Knitting Channel commenting on how this is NOT a new method nor did she "create" it. Knitting channel's credibility goes down with this falsehood.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> I left a message for the Knitting Channel commenting on how this is NOT a new method nor did she "create" it. Knitting channel's credibility goes down with this falsehood.


 :thumbup: I have been thinking that if a whole group of us would do it, it may take a bit wind out of her balloon.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> I too have seen this method before of holding your needle like a pencil. if you knit this method it would probably be faster but its been around for quite awhile.


Didn't know there were so many different ways of knitting. Now thanks to Internet we can compare and find out what works best. I hold my needle like the video, however I hold the yarn wrapped around a couple of fingers on my left hand. that way I can do it continental or english, which ever I feel like.
My problem with videos is ++ i have no volume and can't read lips, so perhaps since people have found her voice irritating, I avoided that. Okay, english proof readers, how many mistakes have I made in this post ?
oh, don't answer because I really don't care....


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

This is nothing new. Just a new name. My mother knit this way. And now it is called 'flicking'. Here is a whole page of Videos on how.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=flicking%20in%20knitting&sm=12
My mother was 92 when she died, so as I said this is not a new technique, just less known. It is a variation on the English style. My own method is also a little varied from this, and I don't let go of the right hand needle either. If you do hold your needle like a pencil, for me anyway, it becomes uncomfortable with the more stitches you knit, because the fabric ends up kind of draping over your thumb putting some stress on your hand. But the idea of flicking, which is not to have to let go of the right hand needle when you wrap each stitch, is much faster, and worth looking into a way to do that.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

NotherNickel said:


> I, also have never heard of the" knitting pretty method", but I've been using it since I was 6... I'm 79!


as above and I'm 69 my mum taught me


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Just wondering, do those of you (is this grammer correct ?_) who have always knittee like this video put your yarn behind your needle? That is the part that I found different.
As long as we get the job done it really doesn't matter how we do it does it ? I've never been contacted by any knitting or crocheting police at my house, yet.. LOL_


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> :thumbup: I have been thinking that if a whole group of us would do it, it may take a bit wind out of her balloon.


I think that is a good idea, I don't mind that she is showing how to do this method but it is just wrong to state that she "created" the method.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think this is the method used my "Miss Marple" in the earlier series. I love that she knits and solves the mystery.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

She's really behind the times. 

This method is such an old one. My mum taught me to knit like this when I was 4 years old and I'm now almost 73 (birthday soon).

I agree about the syrupy voice, and it does sound like she's talking "down" to kids instead of instructing adults.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

doesn't work if you are a continental knitter though....... :|


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> :thumbup: I have been thinking that if a whole group of us would do it, it may take a bit wind out of her balloon.


Here is the link to leave a message/ comment to the Knitting Channel regarding this misleading advertisement.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheKnittingChannel1/about


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?


Yep, you just rest the project on your knees.
Like lots of people have said, this is how we were taught to knit fifty years ago. If I knit for any length of time my fingers still ache, so not sure about her claim of it being better for you.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> I think that is a good idea, I don't mind that she is showing how to do this method but it is just wrong to state that she "created" the method.


I know. It just burns me. If she were a bit smarter, she might have claimed to have invented fire.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> Didn't know there were so many different ways of knitting. Now thanks to Internet we can compare and find out what works best. I hold my needle like the video, however I hold the yarn wrapped around a couple of fingers on my left hand. that way I can do it continental or english, which ever I feel like.
> My problem with videos is ++ i have no volume and can't read lips, so perhaps since people have found her voice irritating, I avoided that. Okay, english proof readers, how many mistakes have I made in this post ?
> oh, don't answer because I really don't care....


Two that I see right off the bat. English should be capitalized.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (I hope you realize it has taken me several minutes to type this response. It's hard to type when laughing this hard.)


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

NotherNickel said:


> I, also have never heard of the" knitting pretty method", but I've been using it since I was 6... I'm 79!


I was going to say, my grandmother knit this way before this woman was born (so did I as a matter of fact), and the kit she's selling is vastly overpriced even at her "bargain" price.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

sandra7 said:


> the only thing I thought was good was the Row counter, never seen one like that before.


If you're interested...Michaels, JoAnns & Hobby lobby often have the row counter in stock. I prefer a different model (same company) called a mini catcha (+/- $9.99) It's round, about the diameter of a 50 cent piece and can be pinned onto your knitting so that it's always right in front of you as you knit.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> And she probably learned it from her mother, and so on away back, how many generations.
> This poor, misguided woman - but she's probably still making money from her"mistake".
> Who was it who said, "There's a fool born every minute"?


I'll bet she DIDN'T learn it from her mother. In fact, I bet she is not a long time knitter. No way to prove this, I realize but a long time knitter would realize there is no "new way" to knit, would recognize and appreciate the fact that there are almost as many ways as there are knitters.

She does not have the soul of a knitter. She simply has a new way to trick nice people into believing they are really going to learn something. And I'm sure it works....for her.


----------



## VermontChef (Dec 31, 2013)

Kitchenergal said:


> Midway through you would have half on the left needle and half on the right needle. It's really no different than any other way of knitting. The wool (or project) still gets transferred from one needle to the other. As I'm working, the project gets transferred to my right needle from my left needle and I'm just sliding my thumb along under that needle and therefore the project. Don't know if this helps, but it's the only way I can explain it.......unless you're asking something that I'm missing. Feel free to correct me if I'm misunderstanding. I won't be offended.......Sandy


Sliding your thumb along under the needle is getting me closer to the right image... Now I have to make myself a swatch and just do it!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

VermontChef said:


> Sliding your thumb along under the needle is getting me closer to the right image... Now I have to make myself a swatch and just do it!


Wish you luck....lol. It's the only way that I know and it works just fine for me. Hope it does for you, too. I have to comment that I've never seen so many posts on one subject! It's been a busy day with this one. Some have been really humorous.

Let me know how you make out "sliding your thumb"!!


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

I too learned to knit this way when I was 4 years old, I am now 71 nothing much is new in knitting really is there?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Should have known she was out to sell us something. Did you buy? LOL


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

This is not a "new" method. This used to be called English Parlor method, because it was supposed to look more refined. I have to wonder what happens when you are working on a large project: How does having a large number of stitches affect how your right hand is doing its work. They only show people working on a small swatch, I would like to see them working on a sweater back.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I left a message for the Knitting Channel commenting on how this is NOT a new method nor did she "create" it. Knitting channel's credibility goes down with this falsehood.


I also left a message. Said I didn't believe that she is a long time knitter as anyone who is knows that there almost as many methods as there are knitters. Would know, recognize and appreciate that fact.

I said she is probably making money so"Knitting Pretty" really works.....for her.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Should have known she was out to sell us something. Did you buy? LOL


No, I spent all my money on ocean front property in South Dakota.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Shimal said:


> This is not a "new" method. This used to be called English Parlor method, because it was supposed to look more refined. I have to wonder what happens when you are working on a large project: How does having a large number of stitches affect how your right hand is doing its work. They only show people working on a small swatch, I would like to see them working on a sweater back.


I see what you mean now about knitting a large project this way...I still hold my needle like this when making large projects, but I tuck my right thumb in, so the knitting still glides along over my thumb.. Have always done it this way, as it is how I was taught.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

shadypineslady said:


> Hmmm, first time seeing this. I'm gonna give it a try. But, the purpose, "to knit faster and get projects done lickety-split" just goes against everything I use knitting for "to relax, to forget the outside world, to do something that brings me peace". It's the "slowness" of my knitting style that does all these things for me: relax, forget, feel peaceful. Hmmmmm.....


I totally agree with you--if I wanted to knit fast, then I would get a knitting machine--I like to sit and relax and think--keep in touch with my world.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Edwardian said:


> Me too!


ditto


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Carole Murphy said:


> Didn't know there were so many different ways of knitting. Now thanks to Internet we can compare and find out what works best. I hold my needle like the video, however I hold the yarn wrapped around a couple of fingers on my left hand. that way I can do it continental or english, which ever I feel like.
> My problem with videos is ++ i have no volume and can't read lips, so perhaps since people have found her voice irritating, I avoided that. Okay, english proof readers, how many mistakes have I made in this post ?
> oh, don't answer because I really don't care....


Oh, wait--that was the other post wasn't it? Anyway, this is not about proof reading grammar--it about learning. Most of us do not care as long as you can get your meaning across and I think you have done just fine--anyway, I love this site and all of the ladies here--just a great group!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Ann DeGray said:


> No, I spent all my money on ocean front property in South Dakota.


Smart lady!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Lostie said:


> Well I'll be gumswizzled! I knit pretty ..... Pretty much because I pretty well don't know any other way.
> 
> If she invented it, then she must be as old as Methuselah. There is indeed nothing new under the sun.
> 
> All together now: " I feel pretty, oh so pretty ......" :-D


I love your sense of humor!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Lostie said:


> If only ...... They have even disabled the ability to comment on this utterly foolish video
> :hunf:


The reason it has been disabled is that she would not be able to make any money especially after all the comments left by this group! lol


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Crock of BS in my opinion--just a slick marketing ploy for what many knitters already do. I have seen people on line knitting with this closely held style. Watch KnitPink and how fast she goes. Many others, too. And what about Continental knitters?
> 
> Liat Gat does some free videos on picking up speed with both knitting styles.


 :thumbup:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I skipped over a lot of the comments on this, but I have been involved with historical reenactment groups, and this method of knitting may have been in use before I have any info on it, but it was very popular during the Civil War, about 150 years ago!

She looks good for her age!

I think what she developed was the name "knitting pretty," and the "kid" which is what the closed captioning keeps calling what I presume she means is the kit.

I didn't stick around to see how much she was charging, but it's probably too much, because I don't want most of what's in the kit.

This seems like it would be awkward once you get far enough that the knitting is actually in the same place on the needle as your hand. I noticed that as soon as the knitting got up to her hand, she put it down.

I wanted to comment that she didn't invent this and only "developed" the name and the kit, but she's closed comments, probably because many other people already said that.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Quincy's Mom said:


> That's what I was thinking. It's not going to work.


Oh, but ladies, that is supposed to be part 2 when she show you her "pretty way" to hold the work and it only costs you $69.95.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I know. It just burns me. If she were a bit smarter, she might have claimed to have invented fire.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

That is the way my mother does her knitting and she started at age 10 she now is 86, I also do it that way, since i was 5 and i am 61 so no it was not invented by her.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

HildaD said:


> I agree. How do you continue to hold the needle pencil like when you have a large or long project hanging from right needle?
> Any one know?


Yes, that is in part 2 when she shows you how to "sit pretty" while she takes your money! Only $69.95.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> Two that I see right off the bat. English should be capitalized.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (I hope you realize it has taken me several minutes to type this response. It's hard to type when laughing this hard.)


You have made my day = I am so glad I have made you laugh. i learned a long time ago that we can either laugh or cry at what Life hands us, so it is better to laugh.
Oh, oh, I had to go back and capitalize my first word You. I don't know if I think faster than I can type or if I'm typing faster than I can think. ----


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> Here is the link to leave a message/ comment to the Knitting Channel regarding this misleading advertisement.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheKnittingChannel1/about


Thank you for that link! I've sent my two cents worth _and_ the link to this discussion.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't mind me, but all the comments about the knitting hanging from the right needle?? It's been going through my mind........is that any different from hanging from the left needle? It doesn't matter. I knit that way and the bulk of the knitting sits in my lap..........just sayin'


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> You have made my day = I am so glad I have made you laugh. i learned a long time ago that we can either laugh or cry at what Life hands us, so it is better to laugh.
> Oh, oh, I had to go back and capitalize my first word You. I don't know if I think faster than I can type or if I'm typing faster than I can think. ----


Doesn't matter either way........at least you have a wonderful sense of humour and that's more important than the rest of it!!


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> Guess we should have put out a DVD I have always knit this way


Me too, I've always knitted this way. She is making Money at this! I wonder what I can come up with, to Patent? Ann


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Me too, I've always knitted this way. She is making Money at this! I wonder what I can come up with, to Patent? Ann


Spelling books.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

I always knit like this when I get tired of doing it another way. This is not new at all. I've watched people knit like this since I was little. I don't know why you need all that kit or why you need to pay for anything. It looks like a way for the knitting channel to make money to me.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

How can she invented this method? She is knitting normal to me..


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Me too, I've always knitted this way. She is making Money at this! I wonder what I can come up with, to Patent? Ann


She's making money on a kit to help you learn to knit this way. I don't think she should be saying she developed this method. Maybe she changed something about the way she was shown to do this when she learned, and that's why she thinks she developed it.

She _isn't_ saying that she invented it, though.

And it's not patentable.

You could write a pattern and sell it in kit form.

Or you could just write a pattern and sell it.

There are a lot of ways to make money. Look around.

Elizabeth Zimmerman used to claim that she "unvented" things. She did invent things for herself, but she couldn't believe that in all the time people have been knitting that she'd been the first to ever think of whatever it was. So, she would say she "unvented" something to tell you that it was a creation that was original with her, but she thought that somebody else, somewhere was already doing this.

I've unvented lots of things. But you might write up a lot of really good tips, organize them into a book, and publish it. You can publish books through online publishing companies and have them sold through Amazon and Barnes & Noble and other companies, and on Kindle and Nook. I have a friend who writes fiction and sells it this way. I have some of her books, both real paperbacks, and Kindle versions. This particular friend just started this in the last year or so, but I have other friends who write and publish books.

If I can get my rear end in gear, I plan to test knit, write, and sell patterns, which I will eventually collect into some books (if I live that long--I'm 70).

I'm planning a series of patterns that can be knit with yarn of any weight at any gauge, and be guaranteed to fit. I'm going to call them Screaming Knit Fits. I knew someone who was always telling people about how her mom had had a screaming nit fit. I also always liked the name of Screaming Yellow Zonkers, so, since the knits would always fit, no matter what gauge, I thought it would be a good name for the series of patterns, which would later be collected to make the book of the same name.

I also want to do a book with lots of cables and stand-alone cable designs that have pieces that can be buttoned or tied into totally different kinds of garments or different looks for the same garment. Usually, I cringe when the craft shows want to add more embellishments. I've been a professional artist all my life, and the thing that sets an artist apart is: she knows when to stop!

But these would be full of stuff like my current avatar, which shows a Saint John's cross on the sleeve, but the end of the cross comes right off the surface to form a drawstring that can be left loose but tied for a full sleeve, or tightened and tied to make a ruffle at the cuff. Right now, I'm thinking about a shawl that can be rearranged into a vest. It's going to be very funky!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

She *is* saying she created it in her first sentence on youtube!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's change the name of this group to 'Knitting Pretty Paradise'.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

oannejay said:


> Let's change the name of this group to 'Knitting Pretty Paradise'.


U have my vote!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Spelling books.


Or maybe the wheel?


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Her video lessons may be good for a new knitter who doesn't know where to go for info on online teaching. There is always a market for everything.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

gmcmullen said:


> Her video lessons may be good for a new knitter who doesn't know where to go for info on online teaching. There is always a market for everything.


30 years ago who would believe that you would be able to sell bottled water?!


----------



## Shugntx (Oct 20, 2012)

My thoughts exactly. My mother used this method and so have I. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shugntx (Oct 20, 2012)

My thoughts exactly. My mother used this method and so do I. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I knit this way and have since the 50's when I got my first circular needles. The ones with those thick cables. LOL...It came naturally to hold and knit that way with circulars. I use only circulars now and have knit that way ever since.

No one taught me...I was self taught in all my crafts.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I felt insulted - I am 66 not 6. I would NEVER have been able to bear watching her program if this is how she spoke ... 
Yvette


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The "innovation" is lost on me. If you knit English, throw or flick, I'm not sure how else you could hold your needles. In any event, I see nothing earth shattering or new about her approach...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> She *is* saying she created it in her first sentence on youtube!


Sorry. I watched about the first half of the video, but I can't hear very well, and it always takes me a few seconds to turn on the closed captioning, so I always miss the first little bit of anything that's said.

Actually, I usually miss _all_ of it because closed captioning (judging from the results) seems to be done by cutting out all the words from the dictionary, throwing them up in the air, and then picking them up at random and assembling them on the screen.

Really! If you can hear, you should try turning on the closed captioning and reading it sometime. Sometimes it's very funny!

I have a _little_ hearing in my left ear, and none at all in my right. Without amplification, if I turn the TV as loud as it can go, if I couldn't see the picture, I'd think there _might_ be something making a sound in my apartment, but I wouldn't be sure.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

lostarts said:


> She's making money on a kit to help you learn to knit this way. I don't think she should be saying she developed this method. Maybe she changed something about the way she was shown to do this when she learned, and that's why she thinks she developed it.
> 
> She _isn't_ saying that she invented it, though.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your book. Sounds extremely interesting.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I taught myself to knit years ago and this was the only comfortable way to knit for me. I have been a flicker for a long time.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

martina said:


> Looking forward to your book. Sounds extremely interesting.


Which one? Any gauge or convertable?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> ... closed captioning (judging from the results) *seems to be done by cutting out all the words from the dictionary, throwing them up in the air, and then picking them up at random and assembling them on the screen*.
> 
> Really! If you can hear, you should try turning on the closed captioning and reading it sometime. Sometimes it's very funny!...


The online 'translations' of knitting or crochet patterns seem to be done pretty much the same way! :thumbup:



lostarts said:


> Which one? Any gauge or convertable?


For me, any gauge. I _never_ have or get the yarn the pattern calls for. Patterns that work for what yarns I have on hand are the best.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> 30 years ago who would believe that you would be able to sell bottled water?!


True enough. Back then it was limited to the ten-gallon glass jugs for the office water-cooler or carbonated water.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> True enough. Back then it was limited to the ten-gallon glass jugs for the office water-cooler or carbonated water.


Yup.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I have to agree with you, I forced myself to watch to the bitter end, just to see if she lightened up. It is just an informercial.
She seems sickeningly sweet, but maybe I am just jaded. The method is slightly different from mine, but I am just plain set in my ways so no changes for me at this point in time.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Dear Lostarts, I wish you every success. I have had two Prayer Shawl designs accepted for printing in knitting books. That's where I have stopped. I just haven't got the get up and go to do anything else. Ann


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Dear Lostarts, I wish you every success. I have had two Prayer Shawl designs accepted for printing in knitting books. That's where I have stopped. I just haven't got the get up and go to do anything else. Ann


Wow! Those are great.

I know what you mean. I have to organize my time and myself and get in gear. There's a lot of work involved in putting together a pattern for something. Designing, knitting, knitting it over and over, writing it up, editing and proofreading, photos, page layout and making PDFs.

I have three patterns for any gauge knits that I went through the whole process and had printed. I only have copies of one of them left, and have to reformat all of them for PDF. I just have to have the energy and self discipline to do it. I used to have the right computer to do it, but all of the computing power I have is _so_ old, it's practically useless.

The any-gauge designs I have (some of which aren't written up yet) pretty much all depend on shape for interest. I'm finishing test knitting (again) an any gauge pattern for a poncho right now. The key to making this stunning is using really nice yarn. That doesn't mean expensive, but with interesting texture or something. I made one for myself a while ago and almost always get compliments when I wear it. They're all things that you can knit while watching TV and they won't distract you. Great projects for beginner knitters! Many of them look much more complicated than they are.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> Guess we should have put out a DVD I have always knit this way


Yep! Me Too. I have knit this way since a six year-old beginner taught by my granma. I am 66 now and have tried other methods but always go back to this. "There's nothing new under the sun."


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Moe C said:


> Featherstitcher wrote: "I wonder how you hold the fabric of a whole sweater in the right hand."
> 
> And Jalsh asked: "So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?"
> 
> Considering the number of posts from knitters who use this method, you'd think we might get an answer. How can you hold the right needle like a pencil when there's an entire sweater wrapped around it?


I knit "Log cabin" afghans up to a metre /40 ins square and use this method. my thumb sort of pushes a dent in the fabric under the needle as the stitches slide by. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Which one? Any gauge or convertable?


Both.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

amazing now I know I knit pretty


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Knitting Pretty Method and how long it's taken you to get the hang of it. Thanks and happy knitting!


I would never purchase the Knitting Pretty Method. I think she has repackaged something that has been around forever even though she claims to have invented it. Shame on her for preying on gullible knitters. YouTube is free and you can find everything there is to know about knitting right there.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry--double post


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

It's not new and she didn't invent it. It's the flick method and Very Pink knits that way and give you a lesson that is free. It's on u tube and free. I don't think there is much in knitting that is new. The knitting on two circulars and the magic loop (one long circular) have been around for years and yet some people have made money showing them to the people that never heard of them. I remember on a Knit List when Cat Bordi was on there too and we all discussed the two circular method and then she wrote a book on it. This girl saw the flick method and claimed it as her own.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

NotherNickel said:


> I, also have never heard of the" knitting pretty method", but I've been using it since I was 6... I'm 79!


IMHO, this lady has some nerve passing this off as hers and selling a kit with the method. Amazing!

NotherNickel as well, I have a friend who was taught by her mother to knit this way about 60 years ago; longer ago than the video lady is old.

Bizarre. Rip off! No one can Patent and/or copyright something that's already been around for decades!

AND, she disabled the comments to this video so no one can let her know that she sounds like she's speaking to kindergardeners. Whoa!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I found her a bit contrscending too. I and many others have knitted like that for years, anyone would have thought she just invented that style of knitting. Must be a very old video. People just starting to knit might find it helpful. Jane


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

This is the funniest video I have seen for ages!! Wait until you see what she's got in the box !!!


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

What a load of CRAP!!! Expensive also.

I learned to knit this way 82 years ago - am 87 very soon.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I agree!
She's just trying to sell an expensive kit! Invented a new method of knitting? I don't think so :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If you knit English, throw or flick, I'm not sure how else you could hold your needles.


I'm kind of surprised at that comment, Jynx. My right hand is above the needle, middle finger & thumb hold needle and index up in the air controlling the yarn. In fact, it's a lot like the video mentioned above:


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Moe C said:


> I'm kind of surprised at that comment, Jynx. My right hand is above the needle, middle finger & thumb hold needle and index up in the air controlling the yarn. In fact, it's a lot like the video mentioned above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

GladOak said:


> What a load of CRAP!!! Expensive also.
> 
> I learned to knit this way 82 years ago - am 87 very soon.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

NotherNickel said:


> I, also have never heard of the" knitting pretty method", but I've been using it since I was 6... I'm 79!


Me too! Am 79 and have used it since I was 6. Just think of all the money we could have made!!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't know why the youtube link didn't work. I recopied it:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y547Q5Hjcuo. I see the code is different in this one.


----------



## bagaroos (Feb 26, 2014)

I also did the same by turning it off. I feel that someone's idea to make money by the video #1, what's next..video#2?? :roll:


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> This is the funniest video I have seen for ages!! Wait until you see what she's got in the box !!!


Maybe I need to watch to the end! I wasn't sure I wanted to see whatever expensive stuff she was trying to sell. I switched off.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

K8 said:


> Maybe I need to watch to the end! I wasn't sure I wanted to see whatever expensive stuff she was trying to sell. I switched off.


If you want some entertainment, switch on the closed captioning.

At one point, she pulls out a kacha kacha counter, and the CC says "and here, we have a breast cancer!"


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

KroSha said:


> IMHO, this lady has some nerve passing this off as hers and selling a kit with the method. Amazing!
> 
> AND, she disabled the comments to this video so no one can let her know that she sounds like she's speaking to kindergardeners. Whoa!


I think she cut off the comments because people were saying it was not new and could be learned free. Shame on her.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have been in various knitting groups and what I found is that people all have their own way of holding the needles and knitting and we all get the same results. Some methods are very fiddley, awkward and funny. I have a friend that was taught by her mother and her mother is a simple knitter but the friend twists and turns her hand and you can't tell what she is doing but her knitted result is perfect. She crochets strangely too. Her mother can't figure out what she is doing either. It looks really funny to see.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Of course not ! This is just one method, that may be more comfortable than another. My mother knit this way, she died at 92. I'm 64, as I said, it is not knew, but a variation of english knitting. I never found it comfortable to hold my needle as if you were holding a pencil, as my mother did, and as the poster's video does. But i do do a type of 'flicking' as it is called, she just gave it a new name for an old technique. As you said anyway you do it and get it done is the right way.



Carole Murphy said:


> Just wondering, do those of you (is this grammer correct ?_) who have always knittee like this video put your yarn behind your needle? That is the part that I found different.
> As long as we get the job done it really doesn't matter how we do it does it ? I've never been contacted by any knitting or crocheting police at my house, yet.. LOL_


 :thumbup:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wonder if she has access to this forum? If so, she'll should be hiding her head.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

gma11331
Maybe someone should send her a message and have her read what everyone is saying!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Emve said:


> gma11331
> Maybe someone should send her a message and have her read what everyone is saying!


I think we should send her a joint letter telling how much we think of her 'creation'.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

lostarts said:


> If you want some entertainment, switch on the closed captioning.
> 
> At one point, she pulls out a kacha kacha counter, and the CC says "and here, we have a breast cancer!"


How do you access closed captioning on the internet? I can hear a sound but have difficulty discerning what they are saying. I use CC on the TV all the time.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> How do you access closed captioning on the internet? I can hear a sound but have difficulty discerning what they are saying. I use CC on the TV all the time.


On YouTube, down at the bottom of the screen (most of the time) there is a little rectangle with "CC" in it. Click on it and you'll get a little box that asks you questions about how you want the CC. Usually, English is already chosen, and all you have to do is click yes, and then click somewhere else on the page to make the box go away.

It doesn't help (usually) on YouTube because it's automatic CC, which has the computer guess at what it thinks it hears. So you get things like the CC thinking that whatever she said about the row counter was "breast cancer." I can see that it got "cancer" from misunderstanding "counter." Probably. But I can't think what she could have said to make it think of "breast."

Every once in a while you'll find a video that someone who made the video typed in the CC, and it actually tells you what they're saying. But usually, it's gibberish.

And some videos don't have the CC box available at all.

I usually just skip videos unless they're about animals, which means there's no talking, and I can understand it without sound, or some knitting videos where they show what the person is doing with the yarn and needles. But I have seen some knitting videos where someone sits there with yarn and needles in their hands, but doesn't do anything with them, just talks for a few minutes. Those are worthless!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I started to watch this video and had to turn it off. Is she demonstrating knitting to adults or reading a fairy tale to a two year old child? Sing-song, syrupy-sweet, wide-eyed speech among adults is a pet peeve of mine. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## liz888 (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely not new, been doing it this way for 60 + years....


----------



## liz888 (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely not new, been doing it this way for 60 + years....


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I feel Pretty! Oh, so Pretty! I feel Pretty and witty and gay! That I'd love to sap in some poor knitter my way.... Tra La La La La La La La La La :roll: :roll: :!: :!: 

I feel Charming! Oh, so Charming! It's alarming how Charming I FEEL that I've got a box of goodies for you at a Steal... Tra La La La La La La La La La

See that Pretty Girl in the Video there! 
What an easy technique it can be?
Save my aching di'ts!
Why a Pretty Knit? 
Doth she take me a wit?  
What's supposed to be the BIG DEAL :?: :?: :!: :!: :!: 

It's retail price was $500 else where! 
NO!!! IT'S NOT $400 :shock: NOT EVEN $300 :-o BUT FIVETEEN EASY MONTHLY PAYMENTS OF $33.33 (shipping and handling not included). 
And we will throw in her latest sing along with her Greatest Hit "Just Call Me Pencil In The Morning"
ABSOLUTELY FREE (if you agree to the $50 extra shipping and handling fee)!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

burgher said:


> I think she cut off the comments because people were saying it was not new and could be learned free. Shame on her.


That too.

I'm sure she doesn't want to hear from real needleworkers. Her market strategy is to prey on the novices.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> I feel Pretty! Oh, so Pretty! I feel Pretty and witty and gay! That I'd love to sap in some poor knitter my way.... Tra La La La La La La La La La :roll: :roll: :!: :!:
> 
> I feel Charming! Oh, so Charming! It's alarming how Charming I FEEL that I've got a box of goodies for you at a Steal... Tra La La La La La La La La La
> 
> ...


Gordon, you are a funny, funny man! I loved your parody so much I crept onto your profile page and read some of your topics and posts. I'll say it again, you are a funny, funny man!!

I think I'm gonna bookmark you or put you on my favorites list to read whenever I need a good laugh.

Thank you!

BUT WAIT!! If I send triple the money will she send me 2 bags full of all that worthless stuff free if I only pay for shipping and handling? And God only knows who's handling it.......


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

disgo - hahahahaha

...and don't forget the secretive monthly updates and the erroneous recurring charge on your credit card that will take you 4 months to stop!

You are obviously an infomercial aficionada as well as a West Side Story fan. I like to be in America! Hahahahaha...


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

disgo said:


> I feel Pretty! Oh, so Pretty! I feel Pretty and witty and gay! That I'd love to sap in some poor knitter my way.... Tra La La La La La La La La La :roll: :roll: :!: :!:
> 
> I feel Charming! Oh, so Charming! It's alarming how Charming I FEEL that I've got a box of goodies for you at a Steal... Tra La La La La La La La La La


You absolutely win the day with that one! My hat is off to your superior wit!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought about leaving a comment on the youtube video, but the comment section is not activated for this video. I thought she shuld know she did not invent it, as she claims she did. This may be why she did not want comments!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Gordon, you are a funny, funny man!......


Oops...disgo is a male...

Sorry, I should have said "aficionadO".


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Gordon, you are a funny, funny man! I loved your parody so much I crept onto your profile page and read some of your topics and posts. I'll say it again, you are a funny, funny man!!
> 
> I think I'm gonna bookmark you or put you on my favorites list to read whenever I need a good laugh.
> 
> ...


Like to keep things sweet and sappy--just like her sing song talking. Hmmmm, could use some lovely KPers voice to overdub the video and then post it to the net. Would it go viral? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

KroSha said:


> disgo - hahahahaha
> 
> ...and don't forget the secretive monthly updates and the erroneous recurring charge on your credit card that will take you 4 months to stop!
> 
> You are obviously an infomercial aficionada as well as a West Side Story fan. I like to be in America! Hahahahaha...


 :-o :-o :-o :shock: :shock: :shock: You are such an "evil" person (why didn't I think of that :twisted: ). Now I suppose you want a fifty fifty cut!!!!

Now You've Done It :!: :!: :!:

I LIKE A MADE IN AMERICA :lol: :lol: :lol: P.S. No that's not West Side Story--I INVENTED THAT :mrgreen:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Oops...disgo is a male...
> 
> Sorry, I should have said "aficionadO".


No Offense Taken Here    :lol:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Linda6885 said:


> I thought about leaving a comment on the youtube video, but the comment section is not activated for this video. I thought she shuld know she did not invent it, as she claims she did. This may be why she did not want comments!


The bigger reason is that we might influence some who just might want to buy her sales pitch and well, the bottom line is she might miss out on the big sales--Big sales and money is what it is all about--in the end she wants to be the one sitting "pretty".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> ...--in the end she wants to be the one sitting "pretty".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sandieo (Mar 17, 2011)

This is how my mother taught me to knit 60 years ago. Apart from the continental method, how else does one k nit?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sandieo said:


> This is how my mother taught me to knit 60 years ago. Apart from the continental method, how else does one k nit?


With the yarn tensioned around the neck and working in the round from the inside/purl-side as they do in the Andes in South America, for one.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> With the yarn tensioned around the neck and working in the round from the inside/purl-side as they do in the Andes in South America, for one.


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

sandieo said:


> This is how my mother taught me to knit 60 years ago. Apart from the continental method, how else does one k nit?


Many English style knitters don't hold the right needle in the underhanded position, like a pencil, they hold it from the top. For many, this necessitates letting go of the right-hand needle to throw the yarn.

That's how I learned when I was first taught and I made several items, including a ski sweater, that way. When I was about 20, I observed my auntie knitting continental style and I practiced until I got it. It was much faster for me.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I wish I was clever enough to make a parody of her video and make fun of her. People would understand what she is doing and not buy into her plan.. Something close to her title that would be on the same page as hers. Like not pretty at all.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Moe C said:


> Featherstitcher wrote: "I wonder how you hold the fabric of a whole sweater in the right hand."
> 
> And Jalsh asked: "So when you have a very large project can you hold the needle like a pencil as she does?"
> 
> Considering the number of posts from knitters who use this method, you'd think we might get an answer. How can you hold the right needle like a pencil when there's an entire sweater wrapped around it?


A few days before the initial Knitting Pretty video I addressed the weight issue in a reply to the following posting:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244989-1.html
In that one someone described what they were doing as European knitting, except that it wasn't. I believe my initial reply is on page 1 and then, on page 2, I commented on my own experience regarding the weight factor.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

That's how I was taught to knit and the lady who taught me would have been 100 this year!


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

NotherNickel said:


> I, also have never heard of the" knitting pretty method", but I've been using it since I was 6... I'm 79!


 I am 61 and have always used that method


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

She did not come up with this method. This is the way they knit in GB (right all you GB knitters?). Just another gimmick to sell something.


SavvyCrafter said:


> Hello. I had not heard of this method before you posted about it today. I found a link to a YouTube video about the method in case anyone is interested. I would also be interested to hear from anyone who may have given the method a try. Hopefully the link below works. If not, Google The Knitting Pretty Method. Thanks!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It might be helpful if we all went on the youtube site and gave the video a thumbs down. They might get the message.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

good idea Thumbs down.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

My understanding is that the comments box on the video is not working.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

sdftrace said:


> My understanding is that the comments box on the video is not working.


You can't even give it a "thumbs down."


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I went to Knitting Channel.com and there she is with her explanation of how she learned this method, blah, blah, blah. Apparently she is also an actress...gives her bio, acting credits, etc.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gma11331 said:


> I went to Knitting Channel.com and there she is with her explanation of how she learned this method, blah, blah, blah. Apparently she is also an actress...gives her bio, acting credits, etc.


Funny, if she learned it, how could she have invented it?


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: All she is the developer of is the fatuous way of speaking and her DVDs. If she's making money at it, we know there are lots of folks buying her load of crock!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

sockyarn said:


> It might be helpful if we all went on the youtube site and gave the video a thumbs down. They might get the message.


Good idea - I just went and did that. It made me feel so much better. Too bad we can't stop quackery like that, she is taking money for an idea that was not hers.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Why would anyone pay for DVD's when there is youtube?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Funny, if she learned it, how could she have invented it?


She said she developed it. By that, I think she means she put together the DVD and a salable product.

Someone else said she did say she invented it, and I rewatched the video a second time to try to catch that part, and I can't find any place on the video that she says she invented it.

I do have hearing problems and could have missed it, but I was really looking hard for it.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

lostarts said:


> She said she developed it. By that, I think she means she put together the DVD and a salable product.
> 
> Someone else said she did say she invented it, and I rewatched the video a second time to try to catch that part, and I can't find any place on the video that she says she invented it.
> 
> I do have hearing problems and could have missed it, but I was really looking hard for it.


First few lines, she says "I am the Creator of...." that's like saying invented.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Read this ad on the Knitting Channel. She tells how she created this way of knitting.

http://www.**********************

I wonder if we can complain to u tube about her selling something and no one can voice an opinion of what she is selling? This doesn't seem right. I think I saw something on Amazon and if she is selling on there you can sure review her.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Read the article! It clearly states that she was taught by an Irish stewardess


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

lostarts said:


> She said she developed it. By that, I think she means she put together the DVD and a salable product.
> 
> Someone else said she did say she invented it, and I rewatched the video a second time to try to catch that part, and I can't find any place on the video that she says she invented it.
> 
> I do have hearing problems and could have missed it, but I was really looking hard for it.


 Nope, to be fair to her, I think you're right. I was basing it on someone else's say-so, and that almost never turns out well! We're kind of getting in an awful twist over something that really doesn't matter (IMHO).


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Nope, to be fair to her, I think you're right. I was basing it on someone else's say-so, and that almost never turns out well! We're kind of getting in an awful twist over something that really doesn't matter (IMHO).


You're right. If people just want to buy into her scheme and not check on their own, we should not care. A sucker is born every minute...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Nope, to be fair to her, I think you're right. I was basing it on someone else's say-so, and that almost never turns out well! We're kind of getting in an awful twist over something that really doesn't matter (IMHO).


She said she is the creater of the "knitting pretty" method...the name.... Not that she came up with the idea but the name so she can market the dvd, yarn and notions.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> With the yarn tensioned around the neck and working in the round from the inside/purl-side as they do in the Andes in South America, for one.


I have seen Greek and Italian ladies knit like this too.....


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> First few lines, she says "I am the Creator of...." that's like saying invented.


I definately missed that.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

burgher said:


> Read this ad on the Knitting Channel. She tells how she created this way of knitting.
> 
> http://www.**********************
> 
> I wonder if we can complain to u tube about her selling something and no one can voice an opinion of what she is selling? This doesn't seem right. I think I saw something on Amazon and if she is selling on there you can sure review her.


The problem with that is that those sites make a certain profit from her sales and they are not going to do anything as long as there is profit the money must be protected. Especially if the profit is a large one. That is why no one can comment--they do not want to lose sales by negative feedback. My guess is that if you buy the offer and don't want it after you have purchased it-- they will not be able to be reached. And you are stuck "holding the bag".


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

burgher said:


> Read this ad on the Knitting Channel. She tells how she created this way of knitting.
> 
> http://www.**********************
> 
> I wonder if we can complain to u tube about her selling something and no one can voice an opinion of what she is selling? This doesn't seem right. I think I saw something on Amazon and if she is selling on there you can sure review her.


It says she is also a stand-up comic, that must be why the video is so funny!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.jillmoray.com/

http://www.jillmoray.com/resume.shtml

http://www.zoominfo.com/p/Jill-Moray/522378484

I would seem that The Knitting Channel is hers alone.

I wish her luck, but not on _my_ dime.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

And so jvallas we meat again. And agree


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Emve said:


> And so jvallas we meat again. And agree


 hehehe. I'm sure our paths will cross _many_ times!! :-D


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a shame when people don't take the time to read the questions and answers below the video and rush to judge but then it does make a lively conversation of assumptions.


----------



## bgcyclist (Feb 24, 2014)

I bought these videos several years ago and didn't learn anything new. It was the way I was already knitting. I dontated them to the library.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I emailed her and this is the answer she sent back to me:

Hi Evelyn,



The difference between this method and the English style, which has been around for a long time, is the way in which you hold the needles. By resting the right needle in the "pillow" of your hand and holding the needles perpendicularly, it changes the style and the way in which the stitches are created. And there are additional changes when working with color.



Knitting has been around for centuries, as has cooking, baking, and other creative endeavors. This method goes back to the way knitting was first created, when only one needle moved and one hand caused the movements. Then I made some other changes to insure success and consistency.



Thank you for taking the time to write. 



All the best,

Jill


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I emailed her and this is the answer she sent back to me:
> 
> Hi Evelyn,
> 
> ...


Oh, good grief. The woman thinks we all just fell off a turnip truck. I've heard it all, now. I think I'll fry my potato pancakes with the frying pan handle on the left, instead of the right, and create a new invention.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Kitchenergal said:


> Oh, good grief. The woman thinks we all just fell off a turnip truck. I've heard it all, now. I think I'll fry my potato pancakes with the frying pan handle on the left, instead of the right, and create a new invention.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Unbelievable!


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

double post


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

I watched her uTube video, visited the Knitting Channel and the "store" link. Unfortunately what she is doing is legal by making a trademark of the name "Knitting Pretty". Most of the products I saw in the "store" were Clover brand and everything seemed very expensive. She certainly did not invent something new and it did not appear to me to be a new way of knitting (though she claims it is). 

But then, I would not suggest anyone go pay money to learn how to knit. Even a yarn shop can offer free basic knitting if you purchase yarn and needles from them.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> It's a shame when people don't take the time to read the questions and answers below the video and rush to judge but then it does make a lively conversation of assumptions.


This was another issue that bothered me. The comment feature on the video was disabled. Not a good sign.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

runswithscissors said:


> This was another issue that bothered me. The comment feature on the video was disabled. Not a good sign.


I do understand what you are saying but underneath the video were questions and her answers. She said she was shown the method while flying and changed a few things and marketed knitting pretty. The people here are saying something that is incorrect because of what a few assumed and that just isn't right.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> I do understand what you are saying but underneath the video were questions and her answers. She said she was shown the method while flying and changed a few things and marketed knitting pretty. The people here are saying something that is incorrect because of what a few assumed and that just isn't right.


In marketing those are called posed or postured questions and answers. They are not dialog from real users of a product.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I do understand what you are saying but underneath the video were questions and her answers. ...





runswithscissors said:


> In marketing those are called *posed or postured questions and answers*. They are not dialog from real users of a product.


Thank you for filling a gap in my minimal knowledge of marketing terminology! I'll try to remember that about such faked 'dialogs'.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I do understand what you are saying but underneath the video were questions and her answers. She said she was shown the method while flying and changed a few things and marketed knitting pretty. The people here are saying something that is incorrect because of what a few assumed and that just isn't right.


When I click on it, the only thing it says underneath is that comments are disabled. It's not showing me anything like what you're seeing.

I don't think anyone is saying anything incorrect (except for the lady who claims to have invented something that's been in use for over 150 years).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> When I click on it, the only thing it says underneath is that comments are disabled. It's not showing me anything like what you're seeing. ...


You have to click on the line that says, "Show more", to see them. However, it is only a _transcript_ of her spiel, including two supposed e-mails. Not any more believable than what you hear on the video, but mercifully missing her dreary sing-song delivery.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

It has the title of the video, and some buttons to share (as if I'd want to), and there is a show more button that I didn't notice that does bring up the transcript.

I missed the "show more" button.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> It has the title of the video, and some buttons to share (as if I'd want to), and there is a show more button that I didn't notice that does bring up the transcript.
> 
> I missed the "show more" button.


I'm sure you weren't alone. 99.9999% of the time, viewers go to YouTube to see video, not read.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

lostarts said:


> When I click on it, the only thing it says underneath is that comments are disabled. It's not showing me anything like what you're seeing.
> 
> I don't think anyone is saying anything incorrect (except for the lady who claims to have invented something that's been in use for over 150 years).


I don't see questions and answers either, and I agree that people weren't being unfair to her.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You have to click on the line that says, "Show more", to see them. However, it is only a _transcript_ of her spiel, including two supposed e-mails. Not any more believable than what you hear on the video, but mercifully missing her dreary sing-song delivery.


No...you have to scroll down the page.
Once again...she never said she invented it. She was showed how to do it, put her own twist on it and marketed it as knitting pretty...just the name is her's.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Go to KnittingChannel.com and her whole spiel is there including her bio and acting credits.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I must be knitting pretty as this is how my Mom and Grammie taught me how to knit over 80 years ago. I have arthriris very badly in my hands and it never gives me any problem pain wise. I have tried some of the other methods but just don't feel comfortable any other way than "Knitting Pretty"

Barb


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG talk about taking money under false pretences - this is just normal knitting as far as I am concerned - it is how I have always knitted so WHAT DID SHE CREATE.

How do people get away with this - and as for her bag of goodies - save yourself the money, it is a pair of needles - we all have them - it is a few balls of wool - we just about all have stashes - and who needs a DVD to learn a method that has been around for years.

People like her make me sick and you will notice on her video that they have disabled the reply facility. Probably got too many replies calling her out on her "supposed" creation - what a rip- off.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> It's a shame when people don't take the time to read the questions and answers below the video and rush to judge but then it does make a lively conversation of assumptions.


Have you heard the names Madoff, Tradeau or Lapre ( at least he went "honorably" )?

Maybe Moray or Knitting Channel should be added to the list. Don't worry, I already have on the Infomercial Scam web site investigation list.

They didn't do anything wrong either, because after all there are hucksters of everything everywhere :!:

Have you bought any Moray products at your LYS lately?
At least Dave the Crocheter put out a line and didn't claim he invented holding your hook like a pencil. As a matter of fact he looks very awkward when he does appear on the Knit Daily or whatever its called.

I used to be a blithefully go along type person and read and listen carefully (way I was taught because that person might say something that could "change your life" ) until I ran across the negative reviews for a product on Amazon.

I decided after pages and pages of negative comments to ignore them. After all Amazon sits in the old Public Health Hospital I did many shifts at and what could go wrong.

Turns out that item is in the top ten of most negatively reviewed items of all times on Amazon. Although I didn't add to that list (should have) I appealed and lost to both Amazon and Master Card--even though I had the note left by UPS stating the item was "undeliverable" and they didn't want to be responsible for Amazon's poor packing!

If you feel Jill is being treated unfairly then make your comments known to Infomercial Scam.com so they can add you to their investigation.

I'm sure from her smarmy Email that was posted she will wiggle out of this and breed more nefarious scammy smurfs down stream--EXCUSE ME!--I "meant" to say is Non-Native Species that are known to eat or kill off the good natural flora and fauna that abounds on God's green earth!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Gordon, you are a funny, funny man! I loved your parody so much I crept onto your profile page and read some of your topics and posts. I'll say it again, you are a funny, funny man!!
> 
> I think I'm gonna bookmark you or put you on my favorites list to read whenever I need a good laugh.
> 
> ...


NO WAY!!!!

That requires a special additional shipping/handling fee. To qualify for the extra bag of goodies you have to go to Jill Moray "Knitting Pretty" website (sorry it crashed with the overload of orders but should be coming back online in October!) where you can also order knitting needles with Double Points :shock: that can be used together to make your knitting come out in a tube. There are several books on projects you can do with these tube like creations!

AND :!: Don't forget to read how she created this technique to eliminate the unsightly seam that nylon stockings have in the back on the PDF Download for a mere $75 or 4 EASY monthly payments of ONLY $24.99 :XD: ALL MAJOR CREDIT CARDS EXCEPTED :thumbup:


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

Just adding to my previous comments, the people I feel for are the ones that are perhaps new to our craft and think she is credible, or the ones that often say they are on a "fixed income" and want to treat themselves with something that might be new.

I know what I would to tell her what to do with her "pencil" but I do not want to be suspended from KP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thatbella said:


> Just adding to my previous comments, the people I feel for are the ones that are perhaps new to our craft and think she is credible, or the ones that often say they are on a "fixed income" and want to treat themselves with something that might new.
> 
> I know what I would to tell her to do with her "pencil", but I do not want to be suspended from KP.


 :thumbup: :twisted:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Thatbella said:


> Just adding to my previous comments, the people I feel for are the ones that are perhaps new to our craft and think she is credible, or the ones that often say they are on a "fixed income" and want to treat themselves with something that might new.
> 
> I know what I would to tell her what to do with her "pencil" but I do not want to be suspended from KP.


Or even sadder those poor people who suffer from physical ailments which have some of the other issues as well (which I can relate to at least one you listed).


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased the Knitting Pretty Method and how long it's taken you to get the hang of it. Thanks and happy knitting!


Nothing to purchase. The KPM is a technique. Basically the right hand needle is held like a pen or pencil. I have a friend who was taught to knit many years ago in England my her grandmother using this method. She was a good quick knitter. I watched the first of the you tube video and was amused when the presenter said she developed the technique. Maybe she means she practiced it until the method works for her.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BC said:


> Nothing to purchase. The KPM is a technique. Basically the right hand needle is held like a pen or pencil. I have a friend who was taught to knit many years ago in England my her grandmother using this method. She was a good quick knitter. I watched the first of the you tube video and was amused when the presenter said she developed the technique. Maybe she means she practiced it until the method works for her.


 :thumbup: 
But there's _plenty_ she wants to sell you, and most of it is way overpriced.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

BTW I wrote to Amazon about Pretty Knitting re-inventing the wheel. They were amused.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> BTW I wrote to Amazon about Pretty Knitting re-inventing the wheel. They were amused.


Quote? I'd love to see what they replied.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Quote? I'd love to see what they replied.


I will have almost all of my files recovered by tomorrow or Wed. I had to move to a new computer. I will send you the blurb when I find it. They were amused.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Comments were closed for her "Knitting Pretty" video(wonder why?) but I just couldn't let this go.....
So I have commented on her cloche video as below:


"You knit beautifully! EXACTLY the same way my Grandmother taught my Mother 90 years ago and taught me 62 years ago. So this is NOT new and was not developed or invented by anyone just recently. It goes back hundreds of years, and most English women and Australian women knit this way."


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

I too was taught to knit this way and have always used it, I presumed it was the normal way - I am 78.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

dotmo said:


> I too was taught to knit this way and have always used it, I presumed it was the normal way - I am 78.


There are several ways, as I have found by watching European ladies and also Youtube.

But the absolute cheek of this woman selling this technique as her own. I really feel for any newcomer who may fall into this trap :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

If you have time and want a giggle, go into Amazon and read the 'Customer Reviews' under one *. Pretty funny.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

My original question was if anyone tried the method and how long it took to get the hang of it. I was so discouraged by the negative comments that I trashed all my knitting stuff needles, book's,patterns and donated my stash. I was looking for a new method to ease the pain in my hands. Case closed.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I think you over reacted probably out of frustration. Unfortunately frustration is often a great part of the knitting process where simple and quick answers are usually the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

This thread is a perfect example of what I dislike most about the forum. Twenty-four pages of posters saying the same thing over & over & over & over.
And who wants to wade through 24 pages of comments, so new posters don't bother reading what's already been said.

If I'm being miserable, so be it. It happens every single day. When a thread runs longer than one page I stop reading; however, I do NOT post without reading every prior comment.

Now, that being said, Jalsh, lots of posters said they used that method (by a different name). Nobody said how long it took to get the hang of it, but it was the way they learned to knit, so it always takes awhile to get good at any technique.

It's a shame you chucked all your knitting supplies.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Quote? I'd love to see what they replied.


They did not reply. They DID post it under 'user recommendations'. I basically said that they lady selling the easy knitting system plus overpriced yarn and needles would be like me selling the discovery of America. She hijacked a knitting method, and is making profit. There are some replies.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Moe C said:


> This thread is a perfect example of what I dislike most about the forum. Twenty-four pages of posters saying the same thing over & over & over & over.
> And who wants to wade through 24 pages of comments, so new posters don't bother reading what's already been said.
> 
> If I'm being miserable, so be it. It happens every single day. When a thread runs longer than one page I stop reading; however, I do NOT post without reading every prior comment.
> ...


Some things can not be concluded in a 24 hour period with our worldwide audience.....


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Most of the replies were condescending. I 've been knitting since I was 12 years old and I will be 59 in September. My hands hurt! I am now going to learn to tat. Shame on everyone that replied "oh, my granny taught me that" I wasn't lucky enough to have a granny. And my Mom thought hand made items were for poor country folks, not quality - so I also had that to shake off as well.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> Most of the replies were condescending. I 've been knitting since I was 12 years old and I will be 59 in September. My hands hurt! I am now going to learn to tat. Shame on everyone that replied "oh, my granny taught me that" I wasn't lucky enough to have a granny. And my Mom thought hand made items were for poor country folks, not quality - so I also had that to shake off as well.


I can hear your frustration, but you are still very young compared to a lot of the people here in this forum including me. I was not lucky enough to have a granny teach me to tat either. A neighbor lady taught me when I was in middle school. I spent 7 years, from age 5 to age 12 in the midst of World War II Germany as a refugee, and had no sticks nor string to learn to knit with. I don't think anyone was being condescending to you, it is just that most of us come with history, and very few come with privileged existences. We try to help each other as best we can, and if you care to, you can learn a lot here.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Right on, blessedinMO. We are all privileged in some ways and underprivileged in others. I'm so thankful to have had a good life, even though brought up in a very poor (monetarily) family. Yes, I was a child during WWII and went through a lot of hardships, but I thank God for His goodness each day.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

joand'5 said:


> Right on, blessedinMO. We are all privileged in some ways and underprivileged in others. I'm so thankful to have had a good life, even though brought up in a very poor (monetarily) family. Yes, I was a child during WWII and went through a lot of hardships, but I thank God for His goodness each day.


Exactly. But we take it all and with what we have learned, go on and help each other along the way.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, you're right...that's what we're called to do, be a helper to those we can help and take the help that we, in turn, need from others on this forum. I truly enjoy it.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

joand'5 said:


> Yes, you're right...that's what we're called to do, be a helper to those we can help and take the help that we, in turn, need from others on this forum. I truly enjoy it.


That is what makes it fun. I don't think one day has gone by that I haven't learned something new, or heard a story that has touched my heart....Great place to be, nice people to help each other.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Helpful, nice people? Have you read some of the replies? Most of them were mean spirited and snide. On top of that they belittled the woman. I was honestly just looking for another person who may have bought the course materials and share the time it takes to get the hang of it. I was NOT asking anyone who has never taken the course their opinions especially not their opinion on her voice or the price.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Same here.


peony said:


> Just watched the video and I guess I've always been knitting pretty!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jalsh, why do you keep going back being unhappy over the couple of nasty remarks your received in these pages? Look at the many, many, many kind and supporting messages you have gotten through this whole post. Don't throw the baby out with the bath water, listen to the good advice good people are offering you, and ignore the few that are mean spirited. Do not keep focusing on those who did not wish you well.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

"Do not keep focusing on those who did not wish you well."

Whoa! Nobody was nasty to Jalsh. As far as the gal in the video selling her system, she's fair game.
But, as I said before, a large number of the posters use this method of knitting (by a different name) and said so. How long it takes to get the hang of it is arbitrary.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

dorfor said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


As usual Jessica Jean has said it appropriately. I've always knit like this, over 50 years. Love all the comments though. 25 pages so far, interesting subject.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

ENOUGH ALREADY. Lets get back to the reason we signed on to this forum, and my reason was to interact with people about knitting and crocheting in a positive way not a negative way such as I have been reading the past few days.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Amen, thank you, Birchwoods. Case closed.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> Amen, thank you, Birchwoods. Case closed.


Amen, and next time be sure to save your breath to cool my porridge.


----------



## john310 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow -- a bunch of haters on this site. A lot of "keyboard tough guys" on this site. You should all be ashamed of yourselves, this site is just a forum for a bunch of flames.

I don't know this woman or her "method", but I certainly don't jump on your hate bandwagon to condemn her or what she's doing. Who cares what she's doing? Is she taking money out of your pocket? Is she ruining your life? Is she committing genocide? Get off it, you miserable crows.

Whatever her delivery, you all sound like a bunch of ugly, bitchy unpopular high school girls making fun of the Prom queen. Sheesh. The bile that comes out of your fingertips into your keyboards. Must be all that built up anger that your knitting can't dissipate. As a male knitter, I'm surprised. Maybe I shouldn't be.

I am really really disappointed that such a grouchy bunch of hags just sit around and bad mouth people. Are you actually knitting while you're typing this stuff or is this just a catharsis? If you're knitting while you're writing this stuff, you should know your grandchildren are wearing that hatred every time they put on their lovely knit sweaters and hats.

I'm a peaceful knitter. I say knit and let live. Take that anger and go to the gym.

And if you start flaming me, you're just proving my point. 

Peace,


----------



## john310 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, by the way --

I took the liberty of pricing out what she's selling. The price is (surprisingly) right on. Even lower than what you'd pay in yarn stores that I've shopped at. So she's offering a pretty decent deal.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

john310 said:


> Wow -- a bunch of haters on this site. A lot of "keyboard tough guys" on this site. You should all be ashamed of yourselves, this site is just a forum for a bunch of flames.
> 
> I don't know this woman or her "method", but I certainly don't jump on your hate bandwagon to condemn her or what she's doing. Who cares what she's doing? Is she taking money out of your pocket? Is she ruining your life? Is she committing genocide? Get off it, you miserable crows.
> 
> ...


Oh, my! You certainly are a peaceful knitter. If 'hags' had not been in your diatribe, you might have even been credible.


----------



## john310 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm just so blown away by the contempt shown. 

And I call them like I see them.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry John310 but you are about 3 months late in joining this conversation. Either that or my email is 3 months behind in postings messages.


----------



## janethgill (Apr 28, 2018)

I received the Knitting Pretty Basic Knitting DVD and kit. My DVD does not have sound could I please get a replacement for it.
Janet H Gill 
133 Oscar Bond Rd
Purvis MS 39475
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

janethgill said:


> I received the Knitting Pretty Basic Knitting DVD and kit. My DVD does not have sound could I please get a replacement for it.
> Janet H Gill
> 133 Oscar Bond Rd
> [email protected]
> Thank you


Umm ... Your complaint is on an international forum, and it's on the 26th page of a four-year-old topic. Unless the owner of the Knitting Pretty business happens to be subscribed to this forum and watching this topic, there's not much chance of her ever reading your complaint. I suggest you attempt contacting her directly, perhaps through YouTube:


----------

